# GSM basic & advance



## abojabl (9 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخوه الكرام
السلام عليكم
عندي ملف pptفيهو شرح مبسط عن gsm في البدايه وبعد ذلك يمشي شويه شويه في شرح متقدم
ارجو ان يعجبكم


----------



## eng-sawsan (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## حميدعلوان (11 أكتوبر 2012)

رائع ومشكور ناشره


----------



## ياسر_ele (14 أكتوبر 2012)

الف شكر لك


----------

